
Why would a submission about gboard producing adds be flagged? - basicplus2
Why would a submission about 
google keyboard producing adds be flagged?<p>I can only presume that HN news is under the control of google?
======
mtmail
Submission was
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15189344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15189344)

I can imagine the article was from 6 weeks ago and contained "fix is on its
way" in the title, making it old/misleading news. One of the first comments
was "It's long been fixed (it was fixed a few days after it happened)."

------
DamonHD
Misspellings and conspiracy theories are not universally popular.

------
davelnewton
...

